# Want to connect DVI's on Desktop PC to flat screen TV and Monitor simultaneously.



## justplumducky (Aug 7, 2009)

My desktop pc has two DVI outputs. Currently one of them has a DVI-to-VGA Adapter with a VGA cable plugged into my flat screen TV (see pic). 

Can I simultaneously do the same thing with a monitor for the same 
Desktop PC, except the DVI on the PC would connect to the slightly different DVI pin arrangement on the monitor (see attached pic).

Want to run Flat Screen TV and Monitor for the PC at same time. I'm assuming connecting to the DVI connection on the Monitor is better than connecting the VGA connection.


----------



## justplumducky (Aug 7, 2009)

justplumducky said:


> My desktop pc has two DVI outputs. Currently one of them has a DVI-to-VGA Adapter with a VGA cable plugged into my flat screen TV (see pic).
> 
> Can I simultaneously do the same thing with a monitor for the same
> Desktop PC, except the DVI on the PC would connect to the slightly different DVI pin arrangement on the monitor (see attached pic).
> ...


Justplumducky... probably depends on your operating system. What OS do you have?


----------



## justplumducky (Aug 7, 2009)

justplumducky said:


> Justplumducky... probably depends on your operating system. What OS do you have?


Justplumducky.... I have Vista Ultimate, by not my first choice of OS's. Need to go back to Windows 7 or 8.xx.


----------



## justplumducky (Aug 7, 2009)

justplumducky said:


> Justplumducky.... I have Vista Ultimate, by not my first choice of OS's. Need to go back to Windows 7 or 8.xx.


Justplumducky.... Vista quite possibly will not run two monitors simultaneously, but not 100% sure. Windows 8 will, possibly Windows 7 also.


----------



## justplumducky (Aug 7, 2009)

justplumducky said:


> Justplumducky.... Vista quite possibly will not run two monitors simultaneously, but not 100% sure. Windows 8 will, possibly Windows 7 also.


Ok, thx much! :jester:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Vista will run two monitors. It is the software that controls the card's driver, that matters. Also keep in mind that you have to get a DVI cable, that also has sound cabling with it, if you want to feed sound to the Flatscreen.

Monoprice has the cables.


----------



## Cauro (Feb 13, 2015)

You need to set up the second monitor in your display settings. Did you install the drivers for the card?


----------



## justplumducky (Aug 7, 2009)

gregzoll said:


> Vista will run two monitors. It is the software that controls the card's driver, that matters. Also keep in mind that you have to get a DVI cable, that also has sound cabling with it, if you want to feed sound to the Flatscreen.
> 
> Monoprice has the cables.


My Flat Screen TV has problems with its internal speakers, so I'm using my PC's speakers. I discovered I have a DVI cable that came with the Monitor - can connect it to my PC DVI connection. So all I need now is a 30' VGA cable with another adapter (at PC) to connect to my flat screenf VGA connection... if you're saying I don't need another driver - that all I need is to configure the Display settings in Vista?



Cauro said:


> You need to set up the second monitor in your display settings. Did you install the drivers for the card?


 Are you disagreeing with gregzoll (quote above), or am I not understanding you correctly?


----------



## Cauro (Feb 13, 2015)

justplumducky said:


> My Flat Screen TV has problems with its internal speakers, so I'm using my PC's speakers. I discovered I have a DVI cable that came with the Monitor - can connect it to my PC DVI connection. So all I need now is a 30' VGA cable with another adapter (at PC) to connect to my flat screenf VGA connection... if you're saying I don't need another driver - that all I need is to configure the Display settings in Vista?
> 
> Are you disagreeing with gregzoll (quote above), or am I not understanding you correctly?



No, we are saying the same thing. Install the latest drivers for the video card and use the display settings (or the driver may install it's own tab in your display settings). Always keep your drivers up to date. Newer software (especially games) may have issues if the drivers are out of date.


----------



## justplumducky (Aug 7, 2009)

Cauro said:


> No, we are saying the same thing. Install the latest drivers for the video card and use the display settings (or the driver may install it's own tab in your display settings). Always keep your drivers up to date. Newer software (especially games) may have issues if the drivers are out of date.


I went to Device Drivers where ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT was listed as the Display Adapter. Chose Update Driver and the Search Internet option. It said driver was current or something like that. That work? (I just recently installed Vista from the CD that came with the PC).

Not sure what to do in the Display Settings dialogue boxes (pics below). Pic "A" is with the "1" box selected and Pic "B" is with the "2" box selected (as is that wasn't obvious). I started fooling with it, so the menu choice showing below the boxes may be wrong, dunno. 

I still need to buy the 30 ft. cable to set up TV and my 24" monitor simultaneously. Right now, my flat screen tv is the only thing connected to my PC (pic in my original post). When I get both hooked up, my new 24" monitor will be connected to the PC (right next to each other on my desk) with the DVI cable that came with monitor (forgot I had that cable), and the new 30 ft. cable will connect my flat screen TV. Want to run TV (via PC) on both monitors by selecting one or the other or both at same time if necessary. 

If you need me to wait until I get the cable so both TV and Monitor are connected before helping further, I understand. Thx much for the help so far. Will order the cable this week-end.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You have to choose to "Extend" your desktop on the second monitor. Also helps to have the program installed, that allows you to adjust for things like Overscan, color profiles, etc. for each output.


----------



## justplumducky (Aug 7, 2009)

gregzoll said:


> You have to choose to "Extend" your desktop on the second monitor. Also helps to have the program installed, that allows you to adjust for things like Overscan, color profiles, etc. for each output.


What program? Something on the Vista Installation CD?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The program from the video chipset mfg website. Vista only installs generic drivers. You have to go to the amd.com website to get the Catalyst program along with latest drivers that comes with the Catalyst program.


----------



## PD_Lape (Nov 19, 2014)

You should get the utility software for your graphics card. Google <your graphics card model> + "utility software" then download from trusted sources. As for Pic B, you're pretty much there. Just check the "Extend the desktop to this monitor" and you're pretty much good to go. The utility software will only help you correct pixel density, refresh rates and maybe some minor color correction. It will still work without the said software.

-Paul


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

PD+Lape, the OP does not need to google or use any search engine to find the info he needs. I have already given him the proper link to amd.com to use. Using a search engine can mis-direct a person to a site that can allow you to infect your computer, by downloading malware that makes it appear it is the software you are looking for.

The only third party download website I trust, is the download repository at majorgeeks.com.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

gregzoll said:


> . Using a search engine can mis-direct a person to a site that can allow you to infect your computer, by downloading malware that makes it appear it is the software you are looking for.


YUP!
There are sooo many third party driver sites it isn't even funny. Most of them are the original drivers but rebagged and contain ... a little bit extra.

When looking for drivers ALWAYS go directly to the manufacturers site and save yourself the headaches of having to clean some piece of rubbish out of your machine later.


----------



## PD_Lape (Nov 19, 2014)

Bob Sanders said:


> YUP!
> There are sooo many third party driver sites it isn't even funny. Most of them are the original drivers but rebagged and contain ... a little bit extra.
> 
> When looking for drivers ALWAYS go directly to the manufacturers site and save yourself the headaches of having to clean some piece of rubbish out of your machine later.


True but his graphics card seems to be old and he might have a hard time digging through the manufacturer site. Was just trying to make it a tad bit easier for him.

-Paul

_________________________________________________________________
Enjoy massive daily discounts on cleaning and office wholesale supplies @
www.northlandwholesale.com


----------



## justplumducky (Aug 7, 2009)

Grateful for all this info and warnings about malware & extras on driver sites. I have some computer background along with a certification or two, but it was years ago, and I did nothing with it - forgot most of it. Been on the Internet for a long time, but sometimes I might sound like I know more than I really do. Maybe had to get one driver from online years ago, but nothing since.


----------



## Greg.Now (Feb 23, 2015)

Windows update now searches for the latest driver for all the hardware installed in your computer. All you need to do is check updates let it do it's thing and you should be good when it's done. I only have Win7 but it always gives me the right update for whatever hardware I test on my PC.


----------

